# Kenny Vines Memorial Billfishing Tournamant



## OBSC (Sep 10, 2012)

The Orange Beach Sportfishing Club is pleased to announce the 2nd Annual Kenny Vines Memorial Billfishing Tournament. It will be held at Sportsman’s Marina in Orange Beach, AL. The tournament dates are September 21-22, 2012.

Kenny was a big supporter of the Billfish Foundation, and all proceeds from the tournament will be donated to the Billfish Foundation. Last year the tournament donated about $4,000.00 to the Billfish Foundation.


Last year, most categories were won by junior anglers.


For more information, visit orangebeachsportfishingclub.com, email OBSC[email protected], or call 251-609-9830.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My daughter and I fished it last year, had a good time. Lots of fun Saturday night post tournament at Sportsman's. It's a good low key fun time for everyone, especially Jr. anglers.

Robert


----------



## OBSC (Sep 10, 2012)

This weekend forecast is looking really good. It will be a great weekend to bring the kids fishing and have fun.

Forecast:

*FRIDAY NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. 
FRIDAY NIGHT NORTH WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST EARLY IN THE MORNING. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. 
SATURDAY NORTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. 
SATURDAY NIGHT NORTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. 
SUNDAY NORTH WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 FOOT OR LESS. *


----------

